
Amazon patents method to prevent comparison shopping - jtbayly
http://gizmodo.com/just-in-time-amazon-patents-method-to-prevent-comparis-1796195563
======
webtechgal
One of the comments on the article:

> I thought a redirect would be the same as malware and as such illegal?

Any thoughts on this?

~~~
wddps
If you compare redirects to malware tben yhe whole system is infected

